# Overseas driving license acceptability in Australia



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

I recently got PR and planning to move australia. Currently i am working in Saudi Arabia and having valid 10years saudi license. I want to know that when i will reach in Australia, my existing driving license will be accepted for initial months and later on would be converted in Australian license after getting over formalities?
OR
Altogether there is new race and i have to go through from all procedures from scratch to get Australian driving license and there is no value of existing overseas license.


Expert opionion please.


Regards


----------



## sindux (May 31, 2016)

It depends on which state you're planning to obtain the license from.

Try googling "overseas driving license nsw" or "overseas driving license vic" for links.

ps. this is my first post & for some reasons the forum doesn't allow me to post links directly, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

This is the process for NSW in case you have a Pakistani license. Not sure about Saudi License. You need to get no objection certificate from Pakistan in case of Pakistani license. It should have a stamp of Foreign Ministry. Then you will take this to the consulate in Sydney and get it attested. Once you get an attested letter from the consulate, you will present this to Service NSW. Then you will have to pass both knowledge test and driving test to get a full NSW license.

If I am not wrong you can use your international license for first 3 months.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

samage said:


> I recently got PR and planning to move australia. Currently i am working in Saudi Arabia and having valid 10years saudi license. I want to know that when i will reach in Australia, my existing driving license will be accepted for initial months and later on would be converted in Australian license after getting over formalities?
> OR
> Altogether there is new race and i have to go through from all procedures from scratch to get Australian driving license and there is no value of existing overseas license.
> 
> ...


Only European & NZ (and probably US) license are directly converted to Aussie but for all others we have to go through the usual process. The process is slightly shorter if you already hold an overseas license.
High level process as follows
1. Visit the RTA of your home country. Get a letter of authenticity for your license
2. Make sure name on license & Passport are same, if not get that sorted. Worst case get an affidavit done.
3. Come to Aus, take appointment for DKT (drivers knowledge test). Sit for it, it's an online exam.
4. Once DKT is over you need to sit for Hazard Perception test
5. Take driving test.
Now if you do not do 1 & 2 before coming, you can get it done here by visiting your respective consulate.
If you can't get the letter of authenticity you'll have to wait 3 months after step 4 to take Driving test.
After the driving test you get a probationary license valid for 3 yrs, this has some conditions as compared to full license.
Visit the sites for individual state, you'll find more information.


----------



## looking16 (Jun 27, 2016)

The rules vary slightly for state to state.
You might find this link helpful:
Driving with an overseas licence | australia.gov.au


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

samage said:


> I recently got PR and planning to move australia. Currently i am working in Saudi Arabia and having valid 10years saudi license. I want to know that when i will reach in Australia, my existing driving license will be accepted for initial months and later on would be converted in Australian license after getting over formalities?
> OR
> Altogether there is new race and i have to go through from all procedures from scratch to get Australian driving license and there is no value of existing overseas license.
> 
> ...


Live info from Melbourne, you need to give test and clear the driving test to drive in Victoria. I just applied for my test today. I have UAE and India license, both are invalid here.


----------



## MoazzamEjaz (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I have a Saudi Driving license in which my last name is different from my last name in the Passport. My name in the passport is Moazzam Ejaz Tareen while in the license it is Moazzam Ejaz Ahmed khan. The saudi authorities used my fathers name "Ejaz Ahmed Khan" instead of my family name in the passport.

Now i have been asked my the NSW license issuing authority to get some kind of document to prove that both passport and license belong to same person. Anyone has any idea how to get that here in Sydney?

Thanks


----------



## zizzu (Nov 22, 2019)

*Saudi DL*

Hi Mozzam,

I have similar issue,my dob is typed wrong on my Saudi Driving License,they are asking me for confirmation letter from Saudi Consulate. Did you manage to get one?
how did you solve this issue?

Thanks
Ali 





MoazzamEjaz said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a Saudi Driving license in which my last name is different from my last name in the Passport. My name in the passport is Moazzam Ejaz Tareen while in the license it is Moazzam Ejaz Ahmed khan. The saudi authorities used my fathers name "Ejaz Ahmed Khan" instead of my family name in the passport.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zizzu said:


> Hi Mozzam,
> 
> I have similar issue,my dob is typed wrong on my Saudi Driving License,they are asking me for confirmation letter from Saudi Consulate. Did you manage to get one?
> how did you solve this issue?
> ...


Instead of going through so much hassle, just start with a fresh driving license application 

Cheers


----------



## 1forsome1 (Nov 10, 2020)

Saudi Arabia License is convertible into NSW license provided you passed the DKT test( theory), and driving test( road test), and your Saudi license has translation from Arabic to English from Multicultural NSW services office. On the test day you can bring ur original license, and your photo ID, and Saudi License, and it's translation once you pass the road test, and your Saudi license is more than 3 years old you will get NSW driving license based on your old 3 years Saudi license. It does not matter if you are Saudi or any other nationality who was previously on the Iqama NSW authority accept it. I got mine today above information is wrong.


----------



## 1forsome1 (Nov 10, 2020)

Saudi license does not required any verification letter from Saudi embassy or consulate for giving driving test in NSW.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

1forsome1 said:


> Saudi license does not required any verification letter from Saudi embassy or consulate for giving driving test in NSW.


NSW RTA, and any other State Roads Authority for that matter, will only accept a licence belongs to the holder if the details on it match other identity documents.

If they do not match, then generally they require verification from either the issuing authority, or a diplomatic mission in their stead that the document is valid


----------



## 1forsome1 (Nov 10, 2020)

They have not asked me infact in Arabic license your name follow by your father name, may be if your name is entirely different then in that case yes it will be required, and else there is no need just arabic translation, and your license should be old more than 3 years to get full NSW license.


----------



## mohegazy (Mar 26, 2021)

MoazzamEjaz said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a Saudi Driving license in which my last name is different from my last name in the Passport. My name in the passport is Moazzam Ejaz Tareen while in the license it is Moazzam Ejaz Ahmed khan. The saudi authorities used my fathers name "Ejaz Ahmed Khan" instead of my family name in the passport.
> 
> ...


can you please update me what did you do becasuse now i am facing same case , please


----------



## Mirza Pai (Jan 22, 2021)

mohegazy said:


> can you please update me what did you do becasuse now i am facing same case , please


 Same issue here of wrong saudi license dob, what to do now regarding confirmation letter?


----------



## Uzma_M (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi, I have Indian Driving License however it is a paper License (yes I know it's very old) . My Indian License is neither booklet nor a card. 😭 However, it can be verified online on Parivahan website with all the details. I have been driving for more than 10+ years and currently, I am 36 yo.
Now, will VicRoads accept it by any chance? what's the recent scenario please suggest. I am aware that they do the verification themselves now and it's on the counter, I have my book for next week . 🙈


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uzma_M said:


> Hi, I have Indian Driving License however it is a paper License (yes I know it's very old) . My Indian License is neither booklet nor a card. 😭 However, it can be verified online on Parivahan website with all the details. I have been driving for more than 10+ years and currently, I am 36 yo.
> Now, will VicRoads accept it by any chance? what's the recent scenario please suggest. I am aware that they do the verification themselves now and it's on the counter, I have my book for next week . 🙈


I don’t think any member here would have taken the risk to carry such a license overseas 
Everyone invariably get it converted to a plastic license 
Anyways, there is nothing you can do at this stage
Attend the appointment and see how it goes 
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Uzma_M said:


> Hi, I have Indian Driving License however it is a paper License (yes I know it's very old) . My Indian License is neither booklet nor a card. 😭 However, it can be verified online on Parivahan website with all the details. I have been driving for more than 10+ years and currently, I am 36 yo.
> Now, will VicRoads accept it by any chance? what's the recent scenario please suggest. I am aware that they do the verification themselves now and it's on the counter, I have my book for next week . 🙈


Paper license WOW - haven't seen that in a while. You need to get this verified by VFS/High Commission


----------



## Uzma_M (Feb 13, 2017)

RDStranger said:


> Paper license WOW - haven't seen that in a while. You need to get this verified by VFS/High Commission


Yes, you were right, they have asked me to get it verified from VFS. Any idea what are the chances will they verify it? VicRoads have enabled my HPT and they said if you can verify from VFS or licensing authority we will accept your overseas license and you will be eligible for the Drive test. 
I wish VFS accepts my paper license . Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## Uzma_M (Feb 13, 2017)

Uzma_M said:


> Yes, you were right, they have asked me to get it verified from VFS. Any idea what are the chances will they verify it? VicRoads have enabled my HPT and they said if you can verify from VFS or licensing authority we will accept your overseas license and you will be eligible for the Drive test.
> I wish VFS accepts my paper license . Any suggestions are welcome


I have prepared all the documents as per IDLV checklist and will be sending them tomorrow, lets see hope things are positive.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Uzma_M said:


> Yes, you were right, they have asked me to get it verified from VFS. Any idea what are the chances will they verify it? VicRoads have enabled my HPT and they said if you can verify from VFS or licensing authority we will accept your overseas license and you will be eligible for the Drive test.
> I wish VFS accepts my paper license . Any suggestions are welcome


Look if it is a genuine license then I see no issue with VFS. Not that I am doubting it. Print out your Indian website thing you were saying as well when you submit to VFS


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Uzma_M said:


> Yes, you were right, they have asked me to get it verified from VFS. Any idea what are the chances will they verify it? VicRoads have enabled my HPT and they said if you can verify from VFS or licensing authority we will accept your overseas license and you will be eligible for the Drive test.
> I wish VFS accepts my paper license . Any suggestions are welcome


If your license can be verified via Parivahan, then VFS / IHC will endorse it without issues. No problem with that. Just make sure you provide enough documentation, if your name on license does not match the name on your passport, or in other words, if your name on license is abbreviated, then support enough documentation to prove that it is the same person.

All the best..!


----------



## Uzma_M (Feb 13, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> If your license can be verified via Parivahan, then VFS / IHC will endorse it without issues. No problem with that. Just make sure you provide enough documentation, if your name on license does not match the name on your passport, or in other words, if your name on license is abbreviated, then support enough documentation to prove that it is the same person.
> 
> All the best..!



Thankyou so much for the response..
A) It is verified on Parivahan 
B) Name matches on license and passport 
C) Victorian residents have to send the verifications directly to CGI MELBOURNE now, VFS is not involved hence emailed all the documents to CGI.. Fingers crossed for the outcome now 🤞🏻
Will update once I receive anything


----------



## Uzma_M (Feb 13, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> If your license can be verified via Parivahan, then VFS / IHC will endorse it without issues. No problem with that. Just make sure you provide enough documentation, if your name on license does not match the name on your passport, or in other words, if your name on license is abbreviated, then support enough documentation to prove that it is the same person.
> 
> All the best..!


But there is One small issue my name on parivahan website is entered wrong. Infact I know many people whose names’ are written wrong on the website ..
Each and every other information matches with the license it’s just spelling or typo error you can say in the name. So let’s see..


----------

